# Long Island NY HO show



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Bob Beers HO show is Sunday October15th. Located at the Huntington Hilton, off Rt 110 in Melville NY. 10:00AM start, tons of merchandise and vendors. I hope to see a big turnout as usual!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Sorry I didn't notice the previous post!


----------

